# Removing a big tree



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Watch and learn :laughing:


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=04a_1370304152


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

That guy is lucky he didn't rip the rear end off the car.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

CAN YOU SAY TWEAKER:no:


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

:laughing:


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

It's amazing to me that more than one person thought that was a good idea and would actually work.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

The funny thing is what if he succeeded..... The guys on the ground would be pulverized by that monster tree.

Tweaker indeed!


----------



## packer_rich (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey, hold my beer and watch this!


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

Back up and do it again!

Funniest thing I've seen. Thanks guys.


----------



## The_Game (Jun 8, 2008)

TIIIIIIMBER


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

That is a pretty tough car.


----------



## treesofga (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Think there is a brain one between that whole bunch?:no: Some people should not even be allowed to breed.


----------



## buildindia (Sep 29, 2013)

interesting!


----------

